# OP 7 in Transfer Mode bringen



## Deep Blue (22 April 2010)

Hallo,

habe hier ein altes OP 7 mit Projekt und möchte dieses nun, da eine Anlage bei mir defekt ist, mit einem anderen überschreiben. Wie komme ich den in den Transfer Mode? Finde dazu aktuell nichts und erhoffe mir auf diesem Weg eine schnellere Lösung zu finden.

Danke schon mal!!!!


----------



## der_iwan (22 April 2010)

*Ich glaube*

das du beim einschalten die Tasten ESC und Pfeil nach oben drücken musst.

der_iwan


----------



## Verpolt (22 April 2010)

Hallo,

Esc + Pfeil_AUF gedrückt halten. Dann einschalten (Spannungsvers.)


iwan war schneller


----------



## crash (22 April 2010)

Du musst während des Einschaltens des Panels die Tasten
*ESC + Pfeil rechts + Pfeil runter* gleichzeitig drücken und halten
bis das Panel in den Transfermodus geht.
Steht auch im Handbuch.


----------



## Verpolt (22 April 2010)

crash schrieb:


> Du musst während des Einschaltens des Panels die Tasten
> *ESC + Pfeil rechts + Pfeil runter* gleichzeitig drücken und halten
> bis das Panel in den Transfermodus geht.
> Steht auch im Handbuch.



Das ist urlöschen.


----------



## Deep Blue (22 April 2010)

Danke an Euch...

...das wars.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...&lang=de&nodeid=1142691&siteid=cseus&query=op 7&page=1&view=new


----------

